# Troll Party



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
Watching a favorite childhood T.V. series “Tales from the Darkside”. I was inspired by a particular episode which reminded me why I loved that show so much…and honestly why I still do still kind of freaked me out. I believe it’s called “Halloween Candy”. I love the story line, I really enjoyed the character’s and the eerie nature of it all but what amazes me the most is the delivery of the story line. It was so subtle and dramatic at the same time. 
This episode is now the foundation of my party theme and since Halloween falls on a Saturday this year it makes it all the better. I know what I want to do as far as the food is concerned, but, I wonder about decor? Has anyone done a troll theme party for children? And should I make a prop featuring the main character?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am not familiar with the show or the trolls. Hopefully someone will come along with info for you. This reminded me that I do have a mask of a troll that I bought from QVC. I believe it is a Don Post mask. I need to dig it out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I saw a troll yesterday on line was wicked cool have to see if I can find it again


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah....this is the troll is from TftD "Halloween Candy" episode. I can totally see why it freaked you out. I loved that show too. Good stuff.











THIS was what I thought this thread was going to be about:


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

When those small trolls came out, I said they were way off. Real trolls look like the ones from the Lord of the Rings.  TROLLHUNTER is a movie about monstrous ones. And legends state that evil trolls made their lairs under bridges. Maybe you can incorporate this into your haunt.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

EXACTLY!!!! The one I was referring too. Hopefully I will have time to make a similar prop like that one.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

I have to watch that movie. When I think about it there are many kind of trolls.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My mask is in between.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks printersdevil the mask looks awesome.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Paul Melniczek said:


> TROLLHUNTER is a movie about monstrous ones. And legends state that evil trolls made their lairs under bridges. Maybe you can incorporate this into your haunt.


Love that movie. TROOOOOOOLLLLL!!!!


----------



## handfulofrubies (Sep 3, 2010)

How did the show set the scene? Are you going to create a troll's lair? A troll bridge? What do the trolls do? I wanted to have a goblin party a few years ago, but I eventually changed plans due to time (creating) constraints. My goblins were going to live in a magical, garden like place, but I guess on the darker side. A lair, with all the things they would (I Imagine) steal would be cool.

Searching through pics, I thought these showed and interesting setting: 
http://guides.gamepressure.com/thewitcher2assassinsofkings/guide.asp?ID=11317


----------

